# Rules that Apply to all my Primarchs



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I just realised I had'nt really shown any restrictions or rules that apply to all my Primarchs well here they are then.

Codex Primarchs 

Although few beings could be more different in personality, the Primarchs have several traits in common: 
•	Terms of use: Primarchs should only be included in an army under the most extreme circumstances, in games with army totals in excess of 3000 points. They count as a HQ choice, and must be taken exactly as detailed below. They may not be given any additional equipment from the Armory. 
•	Aspect: All Primarchs have iron-hard skin (counts as Artificer Armour) and always have at least a 4+ Invulnerable Save. A Primarch may pick-and-choose his opponents in close combat. Due to their bulk, they never have to make a test for moving through difficult terrain.
•	Independent Character: A Primarch follows all of the rules concerning Independent Characters in the 40k rulebook except for being shot at. It is always possible to target him even if he has joined a unit or is within 6” of another viable target. Line of sight and other targeting restrictions still apply. 
•	Monstrous: Primarchs are Monstrous Creatures. They ignore armour saves in close combat and. their attacks follow the Ordnance rules when Penetrating vehicles at +2D6 strength. They have the Feel No Pain special rule. (all restrictions apply). All Primarchs have the Furiuos charge ability.
•	Fearsome: Primarchs instill Fear upon their opponents a -2 modifier to Leadership. Fighting a Primarch in close combat is so intimidating that cover doesn’t help as much as it should. All Primarchs count as if they have Frag Grenades.	
•	Fearless: The ultimate gift of The Emperor is to make them feel Immortal. Death holds no meaning to them, as at is only temporary. Primarchs are considered Fearless, they will never fall back, cannot be pinned, and are assumed to pass any leadership-based test that they are forced to make, And do not suffer any wounds for losing combat.
•	Chosen Of the Emperor: Primarchs are protected by an unknown power which spirits them away at the last moment if danger threatens. This is represented by allowing The Primarchs a special 3+ save on a D6 against any attack or other damage that would reduce there wounds to 0. This is a special save that is made when a Primarch is killed and may be taken after his the save may be taken after all other saves have been taken. If the Primarch passes the saving throw then he suddenly disappears from the battlefield. Remove the model as if it had been killed, but do not award any Victory points to the opposing player. Also All Primarchs count as having Holy Relics which may be used once per turn to re roll one failed dice roll and also once per battle you may use it to give all units within 3D6 inches +2 attacks.
•	Chapter Masters: All Primarchs command their respective chapters and so may only be used in their Respective Force : 
Leman Russ – Space Wolves 
Ferrus Manus – Iron Hands 
Rogal Dorn - Crimson Fists/Black Templars
Lion El’Johnson – Dark Angels
Sanguineous – Blood Angels
Jaghati Khan – White Scars
Roboute Guilliman – Ultramarines
Vulkan – Salamanders
Corax – Raven Guard
However a Primarch may take command of any Imperial Guard, Witch Hunters or Daemon Hunters Force even if they do not have any space marines from there respective chapters they just may not command any other marine chapter.


----------



## fearoffenris (Jan 30, 2011)

love these rules man i'm gonna try them out real soon i hope are there any specific special rules in the way of their character or behaviour like say leman russ being prone to fits of agression (fluff whise) i could see that as the berserk charge rule


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread is 3 years old, dude.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I sence the living dead trying to boot up dead topics.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

im still reading the books attmo, so most of my rules i realise now need a bit of tweaking, altho to be honest, i seem to have underestimated the primarchs a tad lol, corax in particular, but russ aswell, specially on his anti phsychic levels of power lol


----------

